# Is anyone else scared of the band Slipknot?



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A lot of people think it's weird that this band freaks me out. I don't know why, but their music and their masks scare the crap out of me. I went to one of their concerts because my friends wanted to go see them and I was just uncomfortable over there. haha XD


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I can understand that. I think I'd be more uncomfortable at a Manowar concert or something like that, because there would be way too much testosterone in the atmosphere


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

They probably worship the Satan.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if they leave the masks on during sexy time with their groupies. Hmm!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah they creep me out, and so does ICP, and the singer for the band Especimen. Why is he wearing that mask for Christ's sake?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Look up the band Stone Sour. It is basically slipknot with out the masked and a little toned down music( still heavy rock). 
I only like a couple of Slipknot songs, but sometimes they get too extreme. If you go, be prepared for a rowdy audience and a ton of moshing. I'm not really into Slipknot, but I do like Stone Sour.
Stone Sour has many of the same members as Slipknot, but less extreme songs. Check them out.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

There actually a pretty good band,the first album was fantastic.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

i don't think bands are scary but these "kinds" of bands unfortunately attract fans that think they're so cool and metal but it's really just music......... every band has their amount of ****ty fans i guess


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

restinfish said:


> i don't think bands are scary but these "kinds" of bands unfortunately attract fans that think they're so cool and metal but it's really just music......... every band has their amount of ****ty fans i guess


I would be scared of the black metal band this guy is in.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am very old school metal so I really don't care for the gimmick they seem compelled to use to sell themselves, although they have been very successful doing so.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I would be scared of the black metal band this guy is in.


maybe he's really nice and polite to compensate for the way he presents himself?? *hides in a corner and cries*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I strongly dislike slipknot or anyother heavy metal bands...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah they creep me out, and so does ICP, and the singer for the band Especimen. Why is he wearing that mask for Christ's sake?


Oh my gosh, ICP. :afr


----------



## The Nameless One (Apr 18, 2012)

Slipknot is funny, never liked them. Berzerker would eat Slipknot  Also don't listen to Berzerker it may give you a hearth attack 



 But idk i like it.



Zeppelin said:


> I would be scared of the black metal band this guy is in.


This is Ghaal from Gargaroth , he is gay , interesting person in general from what i gathered in interviews.They have some amazing tracks , but ideology of band itself is rather disappointing.

bands like Darkthrone,Burzum,Naragaroth,Xahstur and many more , are much more worthwhile to listen to.

And funny things is when i was just a young lad who listened to metal , on a new year day i found that band Gargaroth and started listening.After that black metal became my lover , tough i don't listen to Gargaroth anymore , i still respect them for that they introduced me to this genre. That's my tale.

Also if you want something even more extreme.












 (this one actually good)


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Your average slipknot fan is what 12-15 years old? That's gotta be saying something. It's childish gimmick music. It's lame. It's terrible. It's sickening. It's not metal. It's not scary. It's not "cool". It's not talented. It's not worth my time.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Transcending said:


> They probably worship the Satan.


Slipknot was always pretty straightforward with their messages.

Now, Chicago, _that's_ the band you need to keep an eye open for...


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> A lot of people think it's weird that this band freaks me out. I don't know why, but their music and their masks scare the crap out of me. I went to one of their concerts because my friends wanted to go see them and I was just uncomfortable over there. haha XD


Creepier than Slipknot:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

They used to freak me out a little, now I've loved a few of their songs / videos, for years. Wish I could see them live. I don't know why it used to freak me out. Sometimes I think the videos are kind of funny. I watched the Six Feet Under video (above) and had to try not to laugh.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Never heard of 'em


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The masks scare me too but they actually do have some good songs. I cannot get enough of the song 'Snuff.' Awesome. But other songs are a bit too heavy for me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol i like the band but i guess it's not for all. slipknot scares some like lady gaga scares me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They suck


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sacred that people think this band is scary. What are we here, 6 year olds? Using masks, makeup, and and stupid outfits to mask the fact you have no talent has been going on for decades. It's played out. 
And please do not refer to this commercial gimmick rock band as metal, it is an insult to us metalheads.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Lol i like the band but i guess it's not for all. slipknot scares some like lady gaga scares me


lady gaga does scare me sometimes too...Is Slipknot the band that screams? Not my taste if so yes that does scare me.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

A lot of people would think that lol. But think of "why" the masks? (This may be conversed about or have actual answers, I don't really know or care to look. I love music but don't really care about the people in bands lives lol or follow media on such. Though I do respect their talent.) Music is more of a "personal" experience for me almost "spiritual" I guess for something I can relate too and identify with. More often than not, something I don't usually feel comfortable sharing with other people since there's so much "feeling" involved. Especially random strangers although they may like the same thing lol for possibly different reasons.

On that note, if I was ever a performer or something I'd probably wear a mask too lol. It gives a sense of "freedom" creating an alter ego, independent of a personal life, and a sense of privacy somewhat. All that would matter then would be the music, or whatever was created, and my part in it, independent of my actual "looks" or "awkward facial motions" etc. Also may help with stage fright or other anxieties, sorta makes all band members "equal" too. Since usually, one member stands out for their looks or something, taking away from the music and skill involved. A lot do it for fame alone though, so they want to be seen lol.

To get back to Slipknot, not all their songs are very "violent" or "aggressive". Although most of their songs have feelings of being "trapped" or built up anger/frustration. Here's a few slower, more melodic ones with themes of loss, sadness, or melancholy:


----------

